# حصريا وهنا فقط ..كل ما تتمناه من Perkins



## d_a_w_i (11 نوفمبر 2009)

فاصل جديد من الحصريات
لوجه الله تعالى
لروح صديقى هيثم عاطف رحمه الله
لمنتدانا العزيز
ولإخواننا الكرام 
...
..
.
.
كل ما تريد أن تعرفه كمهندس عن 

Perkins engines








بالشرح والصور 

ًWORKSHOP MANUALS
 PRESENTATIONS

مش هقدر فعلاً أوصف 
بس هسيبك أنت تكتشف بنفسك

برابط واحد مباشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/148852013/7a9351a3/Perkins_Engines.html

بجد لو عايز تتعلم .. هتتعلم 

ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء 
​ 





December 1997 marked perhaps the most significant event in Perkins' history when it was announced that Caterpillar had agreed to acquire the company. Caterpillar ownership simply brings the financial strength, technology, manufacturing expertise and scale that provides an even brighter future for Perkins engines and makes it an important part of the world's largest and most successful engine company 

لمن لا يعلم شركة كاتربيللر إشترت بيركنز كما ورد بالنص
المصدر: 
http://www.perkins.com/cda/layout?m=113801&x=7​

ملحوظة هامة
 *رجاءً أخيراً أخوانى الكرام إذا أردتم أن تنقلوا هذه الملفات 
أو تعيدوا رفعها رجاءً أن تنقلوها بنفس هذه الصيغة
ولا تحذفوا أى ملف بداخلها فهى صدقة جارية 
وهذه أمانة أثابكم الله 
وأأسف إن كنت أثقلت عليكم 

 والحمد لله رب العالمين
*********************************************
أن الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه 
فلئن تقضي لأخيك حاجة كأن تعلمه أو ترشده أو تحمله 
أو تقرضه أو تشفع له في خير أفضل عند الله من ثواب اعتكافك شهرا كاملا فعن عبدالله بن عمر



ما أن رسول الله



قال :
( أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم ، وأحب الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخله على مسلم ، أو تكشف عنه كربة ، أو تقضي عنه دينا ، أو تطرد عنه جوعا ولأن أمشي مع أخي المسلم في حاجة أحب إليّ من أن اعتكف في المسجد شهرا ومن كف غضبه ستر الله عورته ومن كظم غيظا ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رضا يوم القيامة ومن مشى مع أخيه المسلم في حاجته حتى يثبتها له أثبت الله تعالى قدمه يوم تزل الأقدام 
وإن سوء الخلق ليفسد العمل كما يفسد الخل العسل )
رواه الطبراني في الكبير وابن أبي الدنيا وحسنه الألباني في 
السلسلة الصحيحة *​


----------



## d_a_w_i (16 نوفمبر 2009)

يا باشمهندسين الملفات دى حصريه

ومفيدة جداً جداً جداً 

مش هتلاقوها فى أى حته تانى غير هنا

وربنا يدينا الصحة والعلم وطول العمر ونتواصل أكتر وأكتر

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وإنفعنا بما علمتنا

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من قلب لا يخشع وعلم لا ينفع ونفس لا تشبع
ودعاء لا يستجاب له اللهم اّمين
​


----------



## حسام محي الدين (17 نوفمبر 2009)

:1: ان شاء الله يكون من ضمن حسناتك وهو فعلا حاجه نادره لك الف الف الف شكر :75::75::75::77:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ملفات من شركة بيركنز

100Series Electronic specification supplement 5-8-2003.rar

1300 EDi (Heui) Electronic Engine.rar


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم..ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## d_a_w_i (17 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكركم إخوانى حسام ومصطفى وأدعو الله أن يوفقنا جميعاً فيما يحب ويرضى
وأشكرك طه على المشاركة والتواصل 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## العلات (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## العلات (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك ولكن لوعندك معلومات عن السيارة الكهربائية والسيارة الهجينة ( بالنسبة للجدوى الاقتصادية وما هي الإيجابيات والسلبيات وما هي البنية التحتية اللازمة لتشغيلها وطريق عملها ) أكون لكم من الشاكرين الدعوة لجميع مهندسي المنتدى للإيضاح عن السيارة الكهربائية والهجينة


----------



## العلات (18 نوفمبر 2009)

دعوة إلى مهندسي المنتدى للمساعدة
أرجو إرسال كل مايتعلق بالسيارة الكهربائية والهجينة


----------



## العلات (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## amar.aa (18 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخي الله يعطيك العافي بس بدي اطلب البرنامج الي بيفتح هالملفات انا جديد هون بس انا بشتغل ميكانيكي بشركة بترول وبتفيدني هالشغلات فممكن تعطيني البرنامج


----------



## d_a_w_i (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

إلى الأخ amar.aa .. 

لفك المجلد المضغوط Perkins engines يتم إستخدام برنامج فك الضغط الشهير

winrar​على الرابط ..

http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar380a.exe

أما لكى تقرأ ما بداخله فيكون بإستخدام
Adobe reader 
على الرابط ..​
http://www.bramjnet.com/downloads-file-1681.html&ttitle=Adobe Acrobat Reader 7 Final

أرجو أن أكون قد أفادتك .. 
*
أما إلى الأخ العلات *... إنتظر منى إن شاء الله قريباً موضوع متميز عن السيارات الكهربية والهجينة


----------



## mohammadjaber (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز جاري التنزيل


----------



## d_a_w_i (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*أدعو الله أن يفيدك أخى محمد جابر
اللهم لا علم لنا إلاً ما علمتنا*


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## d_a_w_i (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا


----------



## d_a_w_i (2 ديسمبر 2009)

للمهتمين راجعوا ذلك الرابط 

http://www.eciguyana.com/index?category=perkins&subcategory=details

Perkins engines models 
with technical specification and image for each one 




​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*


----------



## d_a_w_i (4 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك وإن شاء الله الملفات تعجبك
​ .........
.....
..

*Diesel Engine & Gas Engine Product Information
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*http://www.perkins.com/cda/layout?m=96603&x=7
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​


----------



## sulu (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## youcef999 (6 يناير 2010)

Alf choukr, and u can find below the perkins 2006A part and service manual, hope be useful.

Perkins spi2006

http://depositfiles.com/en/folders/KDD1BTGEB



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T1057EQT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2HJR34G
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3XA42A30
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMVQ747W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SHPAYSFF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CKZ9RZQW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IY54CKV3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XM6KZE1L
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YFIKGVUE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OWSZS5SX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XR27IJGY


----------



## م.احمد الطيماوي (19 فبراير 2010)

اللي يرحم جميع موتانا وانهم السابقون ونحن اللاحقوووون


----------



## i2003j (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور و عاشت ايدك و الله يوفقك لما فيه الخير


----------



## hamzeaziz (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكركم


----------



## سامرغازى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرآ على هذا المجهود الجميل 0

تقبل شكري وتقديري 0


----------



## bgbmal (27 مارس 2010)

HAW USING keygen for Perkins spi2 2006 ?i
it does'nt work for me
http://depositfiles.com/en/folders/KDD1BTGEB



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T1057EQT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2HJR34G
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3XA42A30
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMVQ747W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SHPAYSFF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CKZ9RZQW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IY54CKV3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XM6KZE1L
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YFIKGVUE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OWSZS5SX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XR27IJGY


Perkins spi2 2006a


----------



## بولا (9 مايو 2010)

مجهو رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## malak200029 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك اللة كل الخيرعلى الجهد الرائع


----------



## mmoonn (15 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محروس محمود احمد (30 مايو 2010)

رجاء يااخى الفاضل اعطائى طريقة تصطيبPerkins 1300 EDI software


----------



## محمود210 (31 مايو 2010)

الف شكر معلومات قيمة وفي انتظار الجديد


----------



## احسان الشبل (8 يونيو 2010)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك يابطل


----------



## احسان الشبل (8 يونيو 2010)

ياريت يا استاذ لو موجود عندك رابط بيشرح شاشات العقل الالكتروني
Deap sea 710 or 5110 or 6110
مع الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## Almobarak (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شو انت ورد لا احسن كريم لا اكثر الله يوفقك ويستر عليك وعلى اهلك دنيه واخره واسالك الرزق الوفير هذا هو العمل والا فلا والرحمه الى روح صديقك

​*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه .. اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله .. ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأغسله من خطاياه بالماء والثلج والبرد**

**اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار **
**اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله* *.
**اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً**.
**اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته*​*
**اللـهـم جازه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً* *.
**اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته**....
**اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقا .اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار .اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة*​*
**اللهم هذا الدعاء ومنك الإجابة وهذا الجهد وعليك التكلان**..

**ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*​


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 يوليو 2010)

قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم( اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث صدقه جاريه او ولد صالح يدعو له او علم ينتفع به ) صدق رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم اللهم ماجعل هذا صدقه جاريه له واجعله علم ينتفع به


----------



## kudari511 (18 يوليو 2010)

ما في كراك البرنامج يطلب كراك ممكن تعطينا الكراك اذا امكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضياء الدييين (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عن هذا خير الجزاء
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## faysal_II (12 يناير 2011)

أود تقديم إمتناني و الشكر جزيل على هذا العطاء و السخاء أخي الكريم.
إن لله الحمد و الشكر على بصيرة القلوب والرضى عند العطاء و صلى الله و سلم على نبينا محمد و على آله الكرام.
جاري التحميل...


----------



## adison2000 (13 فبراير 2011)

ارجو منك (اذا امكن) اعاده رفع الملف عبر موقع اخر حتى اتمكن من تحميله , مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## saad_srs (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rasmi (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ربحي (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ملف ابحث عنه من فترة طويلة لاجمع ما يتعلق به وها هو يكون مجمع وجاهز في ملف واحد,,,يعطيك الف عافية وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله يا رب ,,جاري تحميل الملف والإطلاع عليه.


----------



## احسان الشبل (11 يونيو 2011)

بووووووووووووووركت للخير


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (11 يونيو 2011)

*مشاركة مع الاخوة*

ارفق مصطلحات تعريفية لمولد البيركنز انزلتها من موقع الحمصي


----------



## الحفاشي (17 يناير 2013)

المفات ما نزلت معي ، الشير يطلب اشتراك شهري


----------



## carsamine (22 يناير 2013)

thank u very much


----------



## حسن ابو حسام (24 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الف خير


----------



## eng haytham (5 مارس 2013)

_*تحلو مرارة عيش فى رضاك ولا اطيق سخطا على عيش من الرغد*_


----------



## ez.baalwi (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحت أخي العزيز.. ممكن **** برنامج Perkins EDI 1300 
والله با تعمل خير لو قدرت توفره لي 

خالص حبي


----------



## mglord193 (21 فبراير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## معاذ عبدالرءوف (26 أبريل 2015)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس وربنا يفتح عليك فتوح العارفين


----------

